# Sprayer mini keg



## ridge runner (15/3/18)

Looking for a post about using 5l bunnings sprayer for a mini keg seems to have vanished?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/3/18)

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/ghetto-beer-engine-for-under-10-bucks.81619/


----------



## awfulknauful (15/3/18)

Some of these threads on here are bloody fantastic, I can see I will have to go through the archives.


----------

